# Need an accountant



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Mine moved away...

any recommendations ?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

For the past few yrs I've been using Affordable Accounting& tax INC

There out in Gulf Breeze 850-934-2684


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *wld1985 (1/21/2009)*For the past few yrs I've been using Affordable Accounting& tax INC
> 
> There out in Gulf Breeze 850-934-2684


Me too! Tracy is great!

Jimmy


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

Josh Durst... 995-5000............ Josh took care of both of my businesses and also does my personal taxes. GREAT guy!


----------



## TSHIRT (Jan 10, 2009)

I will second Josh Durst he has 2 locations Pace and Jay. He does a great job on our business's and personal returns for the last 2 years. 850.995.5000


----------



## Bamagirl325 (Nov 18, 2008)

L&L Bookkeeping on Quintette Rd in Pace 994-6536. Laura is great.


----------



## 97bandit (May 12, 2008)

Bass & Sandford downtown. Scott Sandford isgreat!!!!! He has handled both my wifes and my businesses as well as our personal returns. He now does my daughters as well.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Bill Hankins - Garden Street*


----------

